#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  book needed

## abrashid79

Dear Friends*

I am in need of following book...

Reservoir Simulation: History Matching and Forecasting......by James R. Gilman and Chet Ozgen



RegardsSee More: book needed

----------


## nvnvnv

Hi my friend,
please does anyone have these books and able to share them, thanks
- Financial Survival for Oil & Gas Workers: Tips for Coping With a Volatile ... - Peter Wang
- Oilfield Survival Guide, Volume One: For All Oilfield Situations: Matthew J. Hatami

----------

